# My Theraphosids



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens premolt





..and postmolt


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Acanthoscurria geniculata





..in such a threat pose, that she turns over


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Psalmopoeus irminia. best photo I could get :/ bred 3 months ago, waiting for eggsack.


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Avicularia metallica


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Lasiodora parahybana


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

Avicularia versicolor premolt





..postmolt


----------



## Zorack (Jun 30, 2005)

stunning pictures and spiders  :clap:


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

That is all for now. Missing is Brachypelma vagans, which is before molt, hidden, Haplopelma minax also hidden, and Brachypelma ruhnaui still too dull to be interesting.

Let me now if the images load quickly and properly, some problems were reported with this hosting..

Vladimir


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

and as an offtopic bonus, 1,2 Eublepharis macularius. Greta, Jessica and Lambach


----------



## refnulf (Jun 30, 2005)

Alias said:
			
		

> and as an offtopic bonus, 1,2 Eublepharis macularius. Greta, Jessica and Lambach



Do they eat Ts??? Whoa, beautiful pictures of the Ts man, that's one huge subfusca


----------



## Alias (Jun 30, 2005)

refnulf said:
			
		

> Do they eat Ts??? Whoa, beautiful pictures of the Ts man, that's one huge subfusca


no, they don't  just standard stuff, crickets, roaches, locusts, occassionally Pachnoda larvae.. I was thinking about using cheap spiderlings such as B.albopilosum sometimes, but I'm afraid what effect the urticating hair might have on the gecko's digestive system..

and actually, the subfusca isn't exactly huge yet, it's just a grown spiderling, 6th molt, IIRC. bought her in 1st molt in May 04.


----------



## Alias (Jul 6, 2005)

one more Chromatopelma, a twin of the one above.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 6, 2005)

Beutiful tarantulas (especially the pokie and the GBB)  you're so lucky to have a subfusca.

Another beautiful thing you have is your country! I was visiting it a while ago and loved it there, sorry I noticed your location hehe.


----------



## Alias (Jul 6, 2005)

oh, thank you so much  Scotland must be also a beautiful country.

getting the subfusca was not a matter of much luck, here in Prague lives a breeder, Mr.Šejna, who has (afaik) a third subfusca eggsack already.. however, the price (1000czk=22 british pounds), though definitely fair for such a spider, made me hesitate. as you can see, all my other spiders are from the cheaper side


----------



## Alias (Jul 7, 2005)

ok, I took two better photos. strange, the Poec is not nervous at all, just stubborn. hard to force her out of her nest.


----------



## Crunchie (Jul 7, 2005)

Alias said:
			
		

> oh, thank you so much  Scotland must be also a beautiful country.
> 
> getting the subfusca was not a matter of much luck, here in Prague lives a breeder, Mr.Šejna, who has (afaik) a third subfusca eggsack already.. however, the price (1000czk=22 british pounds)


Cripes! Over here you'd likely pay £50 for a spiderling! Maybe I should go back to Ceske Budejovice to buy some spiders then I'd have a perfect excuse for going back hehe!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

That is a great collection and photos. Congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jul 11, 2005)

I am definately adding all those to my wish list, congrats on a gorgeous collection!


----------



## shogun804 (Jul 11, 2005)

those are some incredible looking T's you have their thanks for posting those photos.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 11, 2005)

Wow that _P. subfusca _ is skinny! Did it just molt recently? It is one beautiful tarantula! It is the one at the top of my wish list! 
Nice pictures!


----------



## Alias (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks to everybody 



			
				Lorgakor said:
			
		

> Wow that _P. subfusca _ is skinny! Did it just molt recently?


yes, +- 3 weeks ago. I will stuff her up I promise  

some more photos will follow soon, my A.metallica molted (after 16 months!!) and new leopard geckos hatched yesterday


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 12, 2005)

hey nice pictures...i like all of thme most the P.subfusca,A.versicolor.....and the B.albopilosum which soon i will have one....even ur macularius they are nice....how much time had passed till u mated P.irimia?

Aaron


----------



## Alias (Jul 12, 2005)

aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> how much time had passed till u mated P.irimia?
> 
> Aaron


she was mated April 1. the problem is in a poor enclosure design, she lives in such a half-buried hollow cork branch, I cannot check the inside unless I dig everything up, which would mean a big stress for the female, in case she already has the eggsack, or is just creating it. I rather wait and let her be, she should have all the silence and moisture she needs..the worst thing which could happen, is that I will have to collect hundred little irminias around the terrarium


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jul 12, 2005)

hehe...but can u imagine...1 day out of the blues you see this thiny ones coming out.....you would begin jumping...knowing that u havent even saw the eggsack...goodluck...i realy like that species...hehe...i want one...

Aaron


----------



## Alias (Jul 13, 2005)

Avicularia metallica, the same as above in this thread, after molt. after those 16 months since the last molt, the hair on legs and carapace was so rubbed off, that the shed skin is almost transparent. it was so long that I thought he is going to die. instead, surprise, an adult male    tommorow he is leaving to see some ladies


----------



## Alias (Jul 20, 2005)

yesterday I played with the camera again, managed to get two better pictures..


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jul 22, 2005)

All beautiful spiders. Thanks for sharing some of your collection


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 22, 2005)

Stunnig pics of stunning spiders! Nice collection you got there!


----------



## Grimlock (Jul 22, 2005)

It's really amazing how much different the A. metallica looks post molt.  But, I guess that's what 18 months will do.  :O

Great pics and awesome collection.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## firefox2 (Jul 22, 2005)

The pictures are awesome, I think I am drooling on the keyboard now.


----------



## Alias (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you. some photos are better, some are worse, I am not a skilled photographer at all, so its all about trial and error 

here is a freshly molted B.vagans, young adult female. the fresh velvet black is amazing, this is one underestimated Brachypelma species.


----------



## Alias (Aug 8, 2005)

Brachypelma boehmei, fresh post molt


----------



## Alias (Aug 8, 2005)

one more subfusca


----------



## Alias (Sep 30, 2005)

I got some better results recently. I bought a large piece of cork bark for photographing, the contrast with dark spiders looks nice imo..


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Sep 30, 2005)

*Nicce*

Hey those are nice T's man....i have a green bottle ...still little though liike about 2" or 2 1/4" anyways there beautiful!!!!  how fast did yours grow ? and when did the colour morph start ????....Thats one huge subfucia !!!! Good lookin T's Man !!! :clap:  :clap:


----------



## ScorpZion (Sep 30, 2005)

whoa very nice shots mang..... im green with envy now     keep the pics coming


----------



## Alias (Sep 30, 2005)

Crimsonpanther said:
			
		

> how fast did yours grow ? and when did the colour morph start ????....Thats one huge subfucia !!!! Good lookin T's Man !!! :clap:  :clap:


this one was bought in 1st molt 20.9.2003. following molts were:

12.10.03
15.11.03
22.12.03
10.2.04
23.4.04
10.7.04
4.11.04
28.4.05

as for the coloration, as far as I remember, real significant change happened between 5th and 6th molt. I think.

even today you can still see the rest of "child" coloration, especially the pattern on the abdomen. I hope for the full adult coloration with next molt.


----------



## Alias (Oct 5, 2005)

todays photographing, P.subfusca, molted 2.10., Avicularia versicolor, young adult female


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Oct 5, 2005)

I wonder if my leopard geckos would eat Ts.  I think I am going to throw one in right now with my 8 inch female blondi...


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 5, 2005)

That _subfusca_ is simply stunning!! :drool:


----------



## jbrd (Oct 5, 2005)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> I wonder if my leopard geckos would eat Ts.  I think I am going to throw one in right now with my 8 inch female blondi...



What were the end results?


----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2006)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens molting*

some of hte photos are bit blurry, it was shot through webbed-up glass..


----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Alias (Jan 12, 2006)

just a little offtopic as a bonus - Goniurosaurus luii


----------



## Alias (May 17, 2006)

*Poecilotheria subfusca*


----------



## Alias (May 17, 2006)

*postmolt geniculata*


----------



## Alias (May 17, 2006)

*boehmei molting*


----------



## Alias (May 17, 2006)

*offtopic stuff*

Eudicella smithi bertherandi





Goniurosaurus luii





Glomeris something? positive ID appreciated


----------

